# Don't think I'm ever going back



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

To NCs that is.

I've spent the past two weeks away from CCs and have been revisiting my old "go to" NCs such as hemingways, tatuaje, la dueña, cheapy padrons, liga privada, etc...-and have been undwrwhelmed. The sticks I used to love are now just ok to me. I found myself craving a relatively cheap plpc over a $15 liga privada.

And after spending two weeks away from puros, I dove back in by having my first 12 coro.

Holy shit! No idea of the box code as it was part if a sampler I purchased. But it was one of the best cigars I've ever had. And like the title says, I don't think I'll be going back. Even with what seems like a brand new blend or collaboration or limited edition that comes out every other day...I'm just not interested anymore.

Maybe I need to explore more brands and / or countries...I dunno. Anyway, here's what became of my first coro.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I feel the same way for the most part. I do enjoy an Opus X or L.P. from time to time. But I would take a HUHC or a Party Short over those in a heartbeat.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup. I know how you feel.

I've got a box of 2012 Coros and they are delicious.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like we are going to have to rename you Tony Brooklyn, Jr. if you are going CC only!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am not surprised by your choice!
I see it all the time go this way!
Never once have i seen it go the other way!
Welcome to the world of Cuban Cigar Snobs!
Wear your title with pride!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am not surprised by your choice!
> I see it all the time go this way!
> Never once have i seen it go the other way!
> Welcome to the world of Cuban Cigar Snobs!
> Wear your title with pride!


Get the fork out, Tony! :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Get the fork out, Tony! :ss


Thanks for the laugh my friend i really needed that.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Count me in as well. I find most of the high-end NCs underwhelming and flat compared to CCs 40% of the cost.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I am almost there my stash is 95% CC but I do still enjoy a NC from time to time most of them get smoked when I may not have time to smoke a full stick Don't worry about chucking a NC half way through


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> I feel the same way for the most part. I do enjoy an Opus X or L.P. from time to time. But I would take a HUHC or a Party Short over those in a heartbeat.


I had this exact revelation like 2 days ago. I smoked a HUHC from a sampler and was blown away, after having smoked a shark and BTL prior I was just disappointed.

Three puffs into the HUHC and I was in love again.

I foresee a lot of stuff going on sale soon. It is sad but the price difference is just too great to keep going to NCs. Even with the QC of Cuban cigars. (lack there of) I still find them to be more worthwhile.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree, with the cost of CC's less than decent NC's then I stick with CC's. I will pick up a la aroma de Cuba mi amore if I am out and don't have access to my stock, but they cost more than my goto CC- the monte 2.


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

jabuan said:


> To NCs that is.
> 
> I've spent the past two weeks away from CCs and have been revisiting my old "go to" NCs such as hemingways, tatuaje, la dueña, cheapy padrons, liga privada, etc...-and have been undwrwhelmed. The sticks I used to love are now just ok to me. I found myself craving a relatively cheap plpc over a $15 liga privada.
> 
> ...


Help me understand, what is it you are getting out of a CC that makes it that much better than the NC's you listed as some of those have been memorable cigars to me. I've never had CC but I do know I prefer a Nicaraguan over a Dominican most of the time. Is it just a flavor difference or is there another dimension a CC has over anything else?


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

ck475 said:


> Help me understand, what is it you are getting out of a CC that makes it that much better than the NC's you listed as some of those have been memorable cigars to me. I've never had CC but I do know I prefer a Nicaraguan over a Dominican most of the time. Is it just a flavor difference or is there another dimension a CC has over anything else?


Flavor, aroma and complexity are what come to mind when i thiink of what i get from puros over the NCs ive had. And i think...i think...i have a handle on "another dimesnsion" as youbput it. And that is the "twang" my friend.

Id also like to add that the coro made me realize and actually say out loud "oh...THIS is why i smoke cigars."


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Sounds like we are going to have to rename you Tony Brooklyn, Jr. if you are going CC only!





TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am not surprised by your choice!
> I see it all the time go this way!
> Never once have i seen it go the other way!
> Welcome to the world of Cuban Cigar Snobs!
> Wear your title with pride!


Both titles, as if were giving away titles hahahah, are undeserved. Im still new to cigars as well as this side, but the experience on this side has been a lot more flavorful.


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

jabuan said:


> Flavor, aroma and complexity are what come to mind when i thiink of what i get from puros over the NCs ive had. And i think...i think...i have a handle on "another dimesnsion" as youbput it. And that is the "twang" my friend.
> 
> Id also like to add that the coro made me realize and actually say out loud "oh...THIS is why i smoke cigars."


What is twang? I see it is used a lot. Is it like spicey or as I imagine it sweet and sour?


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Enjoy the ride and burn what you love!

I smoke both myself, but follow your own taste. Those coros from 2012 are nice, even the 2013s are good.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am right there with you, enjoy the ride.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Its like feeding your dog off the table. Once he tastes what your eating the dog food rots in the bowl LOL!


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

I will also agree,I'd just do an exception for some Padrons only,especially "entry level" like Londres or 2000.
I prefer them to most "low cost" CC's.
I'm closing the circle after a quite big journey to NC's and yes,there is no going back again.
Another friend said somewhere that he has no time for less than absolutely satisfying cigars anymore,and I agree with his comment 100%


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

ck475 said:


> What is twang? I see it is used a lot. Is it like spicey or as I imagine it sweet and sour?


to me, and this is probably way off to what everyone else interprets as twang, it's a combination of things.

slightly peaty, a little salty with an aroma of charred rootbeer-soaked wood that's almost meaty.

hahaha. that sounds so stupid when i write it out, but it's one of the ways i would describe the flavors i get from my favorite bolis.


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

jabuan said:


> to me, and this is probably way off to what everyone else interprets as twang, it's a combination of things.
> 
> slightly peaty, a little salty with an aroma of charred rootbeer-soaked wood that's almost meaty.
> 
> hahaha. that sounds so stupid when i write it out, but it's one of the ways i would describe the flavors i get from my favorite bolis.


Thats interesting! aroma of charred rootbeer-soaked wood


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

ck475 said:


> Thats interesting! aroma of charred rootbeer-soaked wood


that's an exaggeration. but the peat and saltiness are a huge part of it. i don't know how to describe the aroma. i'll get back to you when i get the right descriptors.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Welp.

This thread only makes me want to try a Cuban more than ever.

Hopefully the box of Padron 1926s I just bought are at least comparable...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Guitarist93 said:


> Welp.
> 
> This thread only makes me want to try a Cuban more than ever.
> 
> Hopefully the box of Padron 1926s I just bought are at least comparable...


Well for starters, the Padrons are much more expensive than most Cubans.....

I think you'll be disappointed comparing the two, they're just different, one isn't better or worse. It's like comparing Asian & Mexican food. Sure, some people will prefer one or the other, but that doesn't mean everyone will agree. The only way to know what you prefer is to try.

The Padrons are a very safe bet & an excellent cigar.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

commonsenseman said:


> Well for starters, the Padrons are much more expensive than most Cubans.....
> 
> I think you'll be disappointed comparing the two, they're just different, one isn't better or worse. It's like comparing Asian & Mexican food. Sure, some people will prefer one or the other, but that doesn't mean everyone will agree. The only way to know what you prefer is to try.
> 
> The Padrons are a very safe bet & an excellent cigar.


That's the thing. I want to try both, but I can't get my hands on any cigars from ISOM. :/


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> That's the thing. I want to try both, but I can't get my hands on any cigars from ISOM. :/


Where there's a will, there's a way...


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> That's the thing. I want to try both, but I can't get my hands on any cigars from ISOM. :/


Do your research, friend. There are vendors from which you may acquire the forbidden fruit. HOWEVER specific vendor discussion is forbidden as this is a public forum.

There may or may not be a website that has a collective of information about reputation of some of the merchants of goods which you seek.

The number of prepositional phrases in that previous sentence was too damn high...

:spy:


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Do your research, friend. There are vendors from which you may acquire the forbidden fruit. HOWEVER specific vendor discussion is forbidden as this is a public forum.
> 
> There may or may not be a website that has a collective of information about reputation of some of the merchants of goods which you seek.
> 
> ...


Hahaha. I was actually shocked at it's supposed launch. Then again, not really.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

jabuan said:


> Hahaha. I was actually shocked at it's supposed launch. Then again, not really.


Eh??

Come again for big fudge.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

At what I meant to say was I was very shocked to see that someone would put such a list together with all the prices let alone publish it being that it named so many vendors. 

But I got over the shock when I realized that so many if us use the same vendors.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

At what I meant to say was I was very shocked to see that someone would put such a list together with all the prices let alone publish it being that it named so many vendors. 

But I got over the shock when I realized that so many if us use the same vendors.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I take it back. I have no clue what twang is. Thought I was seeing a common thread. But recent expiramentation with different marcas and vitolas has proved otherwise. I do think I now know what "vegetal" is like though. Recent reyes and exquisitos sampling may have revealed it.


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

I recently returned from an out of country trip. Smoked CC's like they it was my last day on earth. I am home with only like three left and cant bring myself to burn em?

I have like 3 or 4 hundred sticks between my cooladors and Im having a hard time enjoyoing them.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Guitarist93 said:


> That's the thing. I want to try both, but I can't get my hands on any cigars from ISOM. :/


If I had to name any NC as being close to CC it would be several of the Curivari blends. Seleccion Privadas and Reserva Limitadas both do a good job of emulating the CC flavor profile using Nicaraguan tobacco IMHO. The problem is they're the definition of boutique cigar and tough to find.

As for the thread topic, I've also found it very tough to go back to NCs these days. My stash is well over 80% CC and the obvious majority of what I buy. The only time I buy NCs these days is if they're something I haven't already tried, one of the aforementioned Curivari sticks, or I'm visiting a cigar lounge and didn't bring something with me to smoke.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

As much as I am enjoying Habanos right now, I'd be lying if I said I was done with NC's all together. Only reason being the maduro, which habonas SA does not offer, and I love me some maduros.Now as far as chasing around new NC releases and spending a bunch of money trying to build up a huge NC stash I am definatly done with that. 

I do have a few NC's in my humi I have not tried yet and a bunch I am aging, but 99% percent of my interest and money will definatly be in Habanos from here on out.


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

thebigk said:


> I am almost there my stash is 95% CC but I do still enjoy a NC from time to time most of them get smoked when I may not have time to smoke a full stick Don't worry about chucking a NC half way through


LOL! This is so True!


----------

